# Bye bye Apple



## mickeyclub (6 Mars 2005)

Désolé pour le message un peu long... voici quelques tirets bien énervés pour relater mes péripéties avec Apple.

- Pour seconder mon iMac G5 acheté en octobre, j'achète un ibook sur l'apple store et on me promet une dizaine de jours de délai. Ok.

- J'appelle le SAV pour le probleme de bruit de l'iMac, de plus en plus irrégulier et insupportable, et j'évoque la température très élevée. On décide que j'attends l'arrivée de l'iBook, pour m'éviter d'être privé d'ordinateur pendant la réparation.

- Quelques jours plus tard, j'allume l'iMac, du bruit, du bruit, encore plus, et là pouf, écran brouillé, lignes dans tous les sens : carte mère grillée. J'appelle Apple. On m'explique que je n'aurais pas du attendre, que l'assistance téléphonique est terminée et que je dois payer 50 euros pour le conseil   Une heure au téléphone. On me promet une carte mère sous dix jours maxi.

- Dans le même temps, privé d'ordi, je veux en savoir plus sur la date effective à laquelle je recevrai l'ibook : le délai est passé à un mois !

- Au bout d'une semaine, toujours rien. Je rappelle Apple, le délai pour la carte mère est lui aussi passé à un mois.

Voilà où j'en suis. Je précise que mon premier ibook, il y a deux ans, avait lui aussi été immobilisé pendant un mois après 6 mois d'utilisation, à cause d'une carte mère grillée également.
Aucun dédommagement proposé par apple, aucune excuse, uniquement des techniciens et vendeurs énervés que j'appelle tous les 4 ou 5 jours pour prendre des nouvelles de mes commandes en cours et qui n'arrivent pas.

Je ne ferai aucun commentaire, le message est déjà assez long : juste une conclusion ; Apple, pour moi, c'est fini. Très dommage.


----------



## calvin (6 Mars 2005)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> - Quelques jours plus tard, j'allume l'iMac, du bruit, du bruit, encore plus, et là pouf, écran brouillé, lignes dans tous les sens : carte mère grillée. J'appelle Apple. On m'explique que je n'aurais pas du attendre, que l'assistance téléphonique est terminée et que je dois payer 50 euros pour le conseil




le service d'applecare m'avait deja explique le systeme de leur assistance au dela de 90 jours...

toutefois la personne m'a bien affirme que si ton ordi presentait bien une panne materielle, la garantie normale jouait et qu'on ne te facturait rien

de toute facon, a chaque appel, tu as un numero de dossier ou tout est consigne

j'en suis a ma 3e intervention sur mon imac G5 achete en fevrier et tout est reference dans mon numero de dossier


----------



## mickeyclub (6 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> le service d'applecare m'avait deja explique le systeme de leur assistance au dela de 90 jours...
> 
> toutefois la personne m'a bien affirme que si ton ordi presentait bien une panne materielle, la garantie normale jouait et qu'on ne te facturait rien
> 
> ...



Je n'ai effectivement rien payé, mais j'ai du pour cela passer du SAV au service commercial, et ils m'ont accordé ça comme une pseudo faveur... après m'avoir bouffé au moins 30 minutes de forfait téléphone rien que pour ca...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2005)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> (...) Je ne ferai aucun commentaire (...)



Et pourtant...   Sinon, que te dire. Tu n'as pas eu de chance... Dommage que tu préfères rester sur une note négative.  Ça n'est pas forcément plus rose ailleurs. 

A+


----------



## mickeyclub (6 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant...   Sinon, que te dire. Tu n'as pas eu de chance... Dommage que tu préfères rester sur une note négative.  Ça n'est pas forcément plus rose ailleurs.
> 
> A+



Je ne reste pas sur une note négative, je n'ai eu QUE des notes négatives avec apple.

Premièr ibook G3 : carte mère morte en six mois.
iMac G5 : idem.
iBook G4 : délais passent de 10 jours à un mois, pendant ce temps pas d'ordi.
Délais de réparation jamais en dessous d'un mois à chaque fois, contre 4 jours pour mes anciens HP portables.
Et je parle pas la batterie de mon ipod mini, qui n'a jamais dépassé 4-5 heures.

Bref, je n'ai jamais rien acheté chez Apple qui fonctionne bien pendant plus de 6 mois. J'ai peut-être pas de chance, mais là c'est too much. Le MINIMUM serait de proposer l'apple care gratis, au moins pour l'imac voire pour l'ibook que j'attends.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2005)

Ouais... là, vraiment pas de bol.  Il t'arrive aussi autant de bricoles dans la vie?  Je comprends ton désarroi. 

De mon côté j'ai du matos Apple à titre personnel depuis 1992 et zéro problème.


----------



## NightWalker (7 Mars 2005)

Calvin a raison, il ne s'agit pas ici d'une assistance puisqu'il y a un problème matériel manifeste... Il n'y a donc aucune raison que tu sois facturé pour la réparation...

C'est pour ce genre de raison que je préfère passer par un revendeur... il y a certainement des techniciens compétents sur AppleStore, mais lorsqu'on tombe sur des nuls c'est très difficile de se faire entendre par téléphone. Ce qui n'est pas le cas lorsque l'on a en face. Heureusement, qu'il y a des sites comme MacGé... et sa communauté pour s'entre-aider...

Courrages... je peux t'assurer que dans le monde d'en face ce n'est pas mieux.


_PS: la vache... le temps de réflechir 5 minutes, 4 postes sont passés_


----------



## mickeyclub (7 Mars 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement, qu'il y a des sites comme MacGé... et sa communauté pour s'entre-aider...
> 
> Courrages... je peux t'assurer que dans le monde d'en face ce n'est pas mieux.
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que vous avez toujours été sympas quand j'étais un grand débutant   

En revanche, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi concernant le monde d'en face : ok les pcs sont bruyants, moches et instables (en tous cas ceux que j'ai eus). Mais on s'habitue. Et à chaque fois que mes pc sont tombés en panne, c'était réparé en 4 à 7 jours... Quand t'as bcp de taf, comme c'est mon cas en ce moment, ça fait une ENORME différence.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2005)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi concernant le monde d'en face : ok les pcs sont bruyants, moches et instables (en tous cas ceux que j'ai eus). Mais on s'habitue.



Ah, moi j'y arrive pas... Je bosse sur un Dell... et non.  Enfin, on s'éloigne. Pour le reste, les études (bon c'est MacBidouille  ) faites sur le SAV d'Apple font ressortir que la majorité de la clientèle en est satisfaite.


----------



## NightWalker (7 Mars 2005)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi concernant le monde d'en face : ok les pcs sont bruyants, moches et instables (en tous cas ceux que j'ai eus). Mais on s'habitue. Et à chaque fois que mes pc sont tombés en panne, c'était réparé en 4 à 7 jours... Quand t'as bcp de taf, comme c'est mon cas en ce moment, ça fait une ENORME différence.



Ben c'était mon expérience avec mon HP au travail... la tour ne voulait plus démarrer, et les ventilos tourner à fond... Premier appel au SAV de HP, car machine encore sous garantie. J'ai eu un technicien qui m'a dit que je dois la ramener à mon revendeur car la machine était encore sous garantie... OK, ça me semble logique. Je suis donc allé à Surcouf avec ma tour. Là, les techniciens SAV de Surcouf m'ont dit que justement étant donné que la machine était encore sous garantie, c'est l'enlèvement sur site par HP... là je commence à gueuler, et leur expliquer qu'avant de venir, j'ai appelé le SAV HP, qui m'a dit de ramener la machine chez le revendeur... Un des techniciens Surcouf, me prête son téléphone et me dit d'appeler directement le SAV HP. J'ai donc rappelé le SAV HP depuis Surcouf, et je suis tombé sur une autre personne, une dame cette fois. Cette fois elle me dit, que comme la machine est encore sous garantie, à priori c'est l'enlèvement sur site, mais il faut le tester avant. Je lui ai dit que j'ai appelé ce matin que j'ai eu quelqu'un qui m'a dit de ramener la machine chez le revendeur, et elle me répond que c'est impossible, car il faut faire des tests sur la machine avec les périphériques utilisées habituellement pour pouvoir déterminer le problème... Je lui ai donné le numéro de dossier pour prouver que je n'ai pas raconté des conneries, même avec ça elle ne se démontait pas... que quoi qu'il arrive je dois retourner à mon travail pour faire les tests... Pas d'excuses, ni de rien du tout... Je suis donc retourné à mon travail et j'ai rappelé les SAV HP, et je suis tombé sur une troisième personne... avant qu'elle me fasse balader, je lui ai raconté mes péripéties depuis ce matin... elle me dit qu'un technicien devrait me rappeler dans la journée... Effectivement un technicien m'a appelé en début d'après midi... après avoir effectué tous les tests, y compris enlever la pile pour décharger complètement le pram... Ils ont fini par me dire que la machine est morte et qu'il faut la renvoyer en réparation... Le gag est que le technicien me conseil de faire la sauvegarde de mon disque dur... je lui ai rappelé quand même que la machine ne démarrait plus... il ne se démontait pas, il me conseillait quand même de faire la sauvegarde de mon disque dur, et qu'il ne sera pas responsable en cas de perte de données... ça a duré facilement 10 minutes à lui faire comprendre que les données sur le disque est très importantes, et comme la machine ne démarrait plus je ne peux pas faire des sauvegardes... j'ai fini par dire merde, et il m'a repassé le service commercial pour l'enlèvement...

Du coup, j'ai sorti le disque dur de la machine avant qu'ils récupèrent ma machine le lendemain... et avec tout ça j'ai perdu 6 heures de travail, dont 2 heures pour faire les aller/retour. Pourtant c'est HP...


----------



## MacMadam (7 Mars 2005)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> Premièr ibook G3 : carte mère morte en six mois.
> iMac G5 : idem.
> iBook G4 : délais passent de 10 jours à un mois, pendant ce temps pas d'ordi.
> Délais de réparation jamais en dessous d'un mois à chaque fois, contre 4 jours pour mes anciens HP portables.
> Et je parle pas la batterie de mon ipod mini, qui n'a jamais dépassé 4-5 heures.



C'est ce qui s'appelle un "mauvais karma" avec la Pomme  Je n'ai eu que des problèmes mineures depuis que j'ai des Mac, et des problèmes majeures avec des PC. Ca n'explique rien, mais as-tu toujours été chez le(s) même(s) réparateur(s) et/ou le(s) même(s) revendeur(s) ?


----------



## mickeyclub (7 Mars 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qui s'appelle un "mauvais karma" avec la Pomme  Je n'ai eu que des problèmes mineures depuis que j'ai des Mac, et des problèmes majeures avec des PC. Ca n'explique rien, mais as-tu toujours été chez le(s) même(s) réparateur(s) et/ou le(s) même(s) revendeur(s) ?



J'ai toujours tout acheté sur l'apple store, sauf mon premier ibook puisqu'il s'agissait d'une offre fnac (plus de mémoire et airport installé pour le prix de la config du store).

Du coup, je suis à chaque fois tributaire d'apple pour les réparations. De toute façon, est-ce que ca changerait beaucoup si j'étais allé chez un revendeur, puisque le problème auquel je me heurte à chaque fois est l'absence de pièces pour réparer mes ordis ?

Vu les péripéties racontées plus haut, est ce que ca vous semble réaliste d'exiger d'apple un apple care pour l'imac, voire pour le futur ibook ?


----------



## madlen (7 Mars 2005)

Héhéhé...

PM G3 + écran = 3 semaines de retard... 256 de ram gratuite jamais reçue...   
PM G4 + écran = Dans les temps et tout complet! Bravo  
PM G5 + écran = Ecran avec 1 semaine de retard, Le mac je l'ai encore attendu 2-3 semaines!!!
Horrible quant on a deja l'écran... lol

Bien voilà, mais je crois que c'est général... tout arrive en retard de nos jours, sauf les factures
de téléphone...

Courrage


----------



## MamaCass (7 Mars 2005)

Je pense que tu as raison et que tout ceci n'est pas normal ! Ecris leur un recommandé bien salé, précise tous tes achats et les problemes rencontrés, je crois que ce que tu demandes est normal, que tu veux bien rester chez Apple à contion d'avoir l'appplecare  gratuit 3 ans pour ton imac et ton ibook (c'est normal que tu es peur que le matériel ne fasse pas long feu, donc > applecare gratuit).

Bon courage et bonne continuation
MamaCass


----------



## pitoupharma (7 Mars 2005)

mon ibook est en sav depuis 2 mois et ca fait en fait 4 mois que je ne l'ai pas car il etait deja partis debit novembre mais il est revenu a moitié reparer.
je n'ai eu a peu pres que des emmerdes avec cette machine.
j'apprecie depuis deux mois le g4 14 pouce que la fnac me prete mais au vus de ce que j'ai peu lire sur divers forum apple a vraiment de sacré probleme de sav et de logistique.
j'ai poster un recommender ce matin, je passerais sur mes appel a l'apple care et ses gentils techniciens qui mettent une heure a dire qu'ils ne savent pas ou en est ma machine (je persiffle désolé mais au bout de 4 mois j'aimerais voir la tete des saints adorateurs de la chose sur ce forum), et sans reponse sous 7 jours....un j'irais avec biens des regret voirs ailleurs si j'y suis et deux apple et la fnac me remboursserons ma machine.
c'est bien triste ce genre d'histoire mais cela contribue a expliquer le pourquoi du comment les grands comptes ( et dieux sait que j'ai eu a en discuter avec des acheteurs pour qui en dehors de dell il n'existe pas de constructeurs pc alors le mac....) n'achetent pas de mac.2 mois pour etre livré et un sav... ah je sais la fameuse etude de qualité parue ces dernier temps...certe sony et autres on un sav mediocre mais essayez d'appeler ibm un soir de noel parce que votre transfo est mort...un nouveau arrive le surlendemain par ups.(c'est arrivé a mon parrain a noel sous mes yeux alors que mon ibook reparter chez apple car mal réparer, d'ou une certaine amertume que je reconnais )
le mini va peut etre changer ca mais s'il faut 3 semaines pour en reparer un et si 50 postent sur 150 tombent en rade parce que l'on est tomber sur une mauvaise serie.(comme mon ibook)....
enfin j'espere moi pas contre ne pas avoir a switchez dans le mauvais sens et ca seul apple en est maitre.


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2005)

Je pense que dans ce genre de cas il faut carrément les menacer avec un procès. Faut gueuler, devenir désagréable. Et - malheureusement - dans ce genre de cas les problèmes se résoudent assez vite.
Pour ma part je n'ai eu qu'une seule fois affaire à Apple, c'est lors de l'achat de mon iBook, mon paiement s'est "perdu" et ils ont mis 10 jours à le retrouver.  Après les avoir menacés de toutes les foudres de guerre possibles et imaginables (avocat, procès, journaux, protection des consommateurs et j'en passe  ), j'ai reçu mon iBook très rapidement (genre 3 jours). Une machine parfaite (touchons du bois) :love: mais désormais je sais à quoi m'en tenir avec eux, faut gueuler, tout en restant poli, point.
NB : j'ai des amis sur PC qui racontent des histoires d'horreur avec les SAV de (au choix) Dell, HP, Fujitsu-Siemens... donc c'est grosso modo une question de bol (et une question de qui gueule plus fort).


----------



## yvos (8 Mars 2005)

c'est clair que ce n'est pas la question apple ou autre marque. 
C'est une question de respect du client. Là, on se fout manifestement de la gueule du client. La malchance n'a rien à voir la dedans et ne peut pas tempérer la colère du client. (ça leur fait une belle jambe, à ceux qui ont ce type de problème, qu'ils n'ont pas eu de chance ).


----------



## pitoupharma (8 Mars 2005)

je reconnais que mis a part les contrats pros a 500 euro par machine (et c'est le cas de mon parrain avec son ibm) les sav se valent a peu pres tous pour ce qui est de produire des situations merdiques.le tout est de savoir en quelle proportion.
ce qui me desole de la part d'apple c'est leur mutisme et le manque de suivis lié certe a une situation pouris (quoique adt a etait choisis par apple...) mais ce n'est pas tout.
c'est penible de se faire balader comme ca...quand on voit le prix d'une apple care
je me suis efin decider a utiliser l'artillerie lourde (recommendé avec ar et menace de recours)...on verra qui sait que cela debloque vite le probleme.


----------



## NightWalker (8 Mars 2005)

pitoupharma a dit:
			
		

> je reconnais que mis a part les contrats pros a 500 euro par machine (et c'est le cas de mon parrain avec son ibm) les sav se valent a peu pres tous pour ce qui est de produire des situations merdiques.le tout est de savoir en quelle proportion.
> ce qui me desole de la part d'apple c'est leur mutisme et le manque de suivis lié certe a une situation pouris (quoique adt a etait choisis par apple...) mais ce n'est pas tout.
> c'est penible de se faire balader comme ca...quand on voit le prix d'une apple care
> je me suis efin decider a utiliser l'artillerie lourde (recommendé avec ar et menace de recours)...on verra qui sait que cela debloque vite le probleme.



Je pense comme beaucoup ici que  c'est encore la meilleure solution...

Tiens nous au courant de l'évolution...


----------



## loudjena (8 Mars 2005)

Moi aussi je croyais naivement qu'aller chez un revendeur local était la meilleur solution, j'imaginais que j'aurais, en cas de besoin, un interlocuteur réceptif face à moi... hé ben non !
Une histoire décran Et dire que c'est un Apple center ! Alors c'est tout pareil et juste parfois on n'a  moins de chance.
 :hein:


----------



## Balooners (8 Mars 2005)

Ah oui, mais Loudj, ton cas c'est pas pareil, là, il se sont renvoyé la balle. Moi perso, avec ce revendeur là je n'ai jamais eu de problème, d'ailleurs, même plus d'avantages qu'autre chose. La prochaien fois dis moi, et j'y vais à ta place, tu verras, comme une lettre à la poste. Même si je sais que tu ne voudras pas


----------



## pitoupharma (8 Mars 2005)

miracle la fnac a de nouveau mon ibook.
mais il se trouve qu'apple en plus de vouloir a nouveau me ponctioner 405 euro pour changer la coque inferieure de la machine (cette machine est je le rappele deja partie le 4 novembre pour subir un changement de carte mere, et deja la ils voulaient changer cette coque car le loquet de batterie est abimé),n'a absolument rien fait si ce n'est tester la machine pour conclure qu'elle n'a pas de probleme.
au retour du sav vers le 21 decembre cette machine a planter lors de la mise a jour du systeme sur le net.
j'ai passer 12 heures à reparer les autorisations du disque dur (15 min sur un ibook 14 pouce de pret qui marche lui) et apres 7 ou 8 tentatives (et un bruit de crissement de pneux au niveau du dd ce qui est tres impressionant pour une aussi petite machine ) j'ai reussis enfin a réinstaller le systeme et perdre a nouveau des données.
c'est donc cette meme machine qui me revient (pas encore en fait) apres deux mois (elle etait repartie le 4 janvier exactement).
pour le moment la fnac est doublement emmerder :
un cette machine peut me repeter dans les doigt et la je ne sais pas si cela est tres convenable pour eux.
deux je n'ai pas ma machine encore car en plus de la renvoyer sans faire autre chose qu'un diagnostique ils (toujours apple) ne l'on pas restaurer et la fnac se démaine pour trouver les cds pour le faire elle meme, car je leur est bien preciser que je refuser de re-recevoir une machine en anglais sans ilife comme ce fut deja le cas en decembre.j'en resterais la pour ne pas m'etaller sur les reactions des responsable sav d'apple vis a vis de la responsable du sav fnac car c'est simplement surealiste.

voila 

ps

je me permet en plus de cette petite histoire de faires quelque remarques: c'est bien beau de reprocher sans cesse a la fnac (et je ne suis pas payer par eux pour en dire du bien car eux aussi on leurs responsabilités la dedans) son désamour pour le mac mais quand on sait comment apple "se" gere avec ces delais interminables et tout on se demande qui est en mesure d'accepter de vendre du mac avec de tel aleas.
car bien sur il se trouve que je ne suis pas un cas isolé et que dans l'est ils en ont un paquet des mac en attente comme ca...


----------



## loudjena (8 Mars 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, mais Loudj, ton cas c'est pas pareil, là, il se sont renvoyé la balle. Moi perso, avec ce revendeur là je n'ai jamais eu de problème, d'ailleurs, même plus d'avantages qu'autre chose. La prochaien fois dis moi, et j'y vais à ta place, tu verras, comme une lettre à la poste. Même si je sais que tu ne voudras pas



Je parlais de la relation client/revendeur, qui en direct live, ne garantit pas plus de respect du consommateur -et de la législation- que l'achat en ligne.
Le revendeur dont tu parles à été tout simplement malhonnête avec moi. Alors il faudrait vraiment qu'il me fasse des conditions execptionnelles pour mes nouveaux achats, qui ne sauraient tarder, par exemple imac G5 20' ou autre chose mais avec un 20' minimum, un scan à plat, un DD externe, etc.
Moi j'ai rarement envie de me faire arnaquer 2 fois au même endroit.


----------



## mickeyclub (9 Mars 2005)

J'étais énervé en disant bye bye Apple... Même si la marque m'a toujours fourni du matériel défaillant et même si elle se comporte sur mes dossiers de façon inacceptable, le temps où je mettrai un PC disgracieux sur mon bureau n'est pas arrivé.

J'ai suivi vos différents conseils en envoyant un recommandé poli mais plutôt (très) sec à la responsable de l'après-vente dans leur centre d'Irlande. D'autant plus que concernant l'ibook, la date maximale indiquée sur mon contrat de vente est maintenant dépassée de deux jours sans que j'aie reçu la moindre nouvelle. Il n'est toujours pas sorti d'usine...

Je demande au minimum un apple care sur les deux machines, arguant du fait que jusqu'ici TOUS mes appareils Apple ont été défectueux, voire un dédommagement en réparation du préjudice subi : 5000 euros claqués sur le store en deux ans pour, aujourd'hui, me retrouver sans ordi pendant un mois alors que je devrais en avoir deux en état de marche !!


----------



## MamaCass (9 Mars 2005)

C'esr clair que c'est les boules (excusez moi du terme mais là...) 5000 euros ouhaaaa !!!
Je comprends ton désarroi, j'espère que ta lettre portera ses fruits, tiens nous au courant.
Bon courage

MamaCass


----------



## Balooners (9 Mars 2005)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> la date maximale indiquée sur mon contrat de vente est maintenant dépassée de deux jours sans que j'aie reçu la moindre nouvelle. Il n'est toujours pas sorti d'usine...



C'est ta garantie qui est passée ? 

Bon si j'ai bien compris ton iBook est immobilisé depuis pas mal de temps ?

Selon l'Article L211-16 du Code de la consommation, toute période d'immobilisation du bien supérieure à 7 jours, vient s'ajouter à la durée légale de la garantie. Donc tout ce que tu as perdu en temps où tu n'avais pas ton iBook, tu enlève 7 jours dessus et tu ajoutes tout le reste, donc ton ordinateur est encore sous garantie


----------



## mickeyclub (9 Mars 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> C'est ta garantie qui est passée ?
> 
> Bon si j'ai bien compris ton iBook est immobilisé depuis pas mal de temps ?
> 
> Selon l'Article L211-16 du Code de la consommation, toute période d'immobilisation du bien supérieure à 7 jours, vient s'ajouter à la durée légale de la garantie. Donc tout ce que tu as perdu en temps où tu n'avais pas ton iBook, tu enlève 7 jours dessus et tu ajoutes tout le reste, donc ton ordinateur est encore sous garantie



C'est pas exactement ca.

J'ai eu un premier ibook que j'ai gardé à peu près un an, et il a été immobilisé plus d'un mois suite à un grillage de carte mère.

Il est maintenant en train de m'arriver la même chose avec mon Imac G5, qui a grillé et dont la carte mère est en rupture de stock d'après apple.

Et pour finir j'ai commandé il y a un mois un ibook G4, n'ayant plus de portable, et je n'ai toujours aucune nouvelle. C'est pour ca que j'écris qu'au lieu d'avoir deux ordis, l'imac G5 et l'ibook G4, j'en ai aucun depuis pas mal de temps maintenant.

5000 euros, c'est vrai que j'avais pas réalisé, ca fait une somme... mais ca va vite... un ibook g3 ca valait cher à l'époque (2000), plus un imac G5 avec qq options, le nouvel ibook, deux trois conneries comme une borne airport et un ipod (rose ;-) et paf, on y est... les boules...
Si ils sont un jour respectivement arrivés et réparés, je posterai une photo ;-)


----------



## NightWalker (9 Mars 2005)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> Si ils sont un jour respectivement arrivés et réparés, je posterai une photo ;-)



Ouaiiiiss des photos


----------



## mickeyclub (11 Mars 2005)

Ca y est, j'ai fini par recevoir une carte mère neuve, livrée avec la mauvaise notice d'installation mais bref... malgré mes deux mains gauches, j'ai réussi.

Et ben...... elle fait autant de bruit que l'ancienne ! au moins ai-je un ordi qui fonctionne...

Apple a l'air de commencer à trouver que mon accumulation de problèmes est un peu lourde : j'aurai un imac flambant neuf d'ici quinze jours à la maison pour remplacer celui qui fait office de tondeuse-rasoir-ventilateur.

Et l'ibook, 1 mois et 10 jours après sa commande, est enfin sorti de l'usine.

JE touche du bois ;-)


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2005)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> JE touche du bois ;-)


Du plastique tu voulais dire ?


----------



## MamaCass (11 Mars 2005)

C'est une bonne nouvelle ça !
Et pour l'apple care, ils ont dit quoi chez Apple ?


----------



## Bat-Mac (12 Mars 2005)

Eh ben... quand c'est la galère, c'est VRAIMENT la galère... 

Bon courage et doigts croisées pour la suite...

Jusqu'à présent je n'ai jamais eu de grosses pannes.
Mon PowerBook est arrivé chez moi en 48 h (merci la Fnac) et impeccable.
je touche du bois... ou du titane !

Sinon, l'un de mes amis s'est mis à son compte dans la vidéo il y a quelques années.
Il a pris tout PC pour des raisons de budget.

5 ans plus tard, il a fait un ulcère, a changé 4 fois de config' pour éradiquer les pannes et conflits successifs qui ont carrément nui à son business... et au bout du compte il a dépensé le DOUBLE de ce que ça lui aurait coûté chez Apple et, comme il dit, il a passé plus de temps à faire de l'informatique qu'à bosser vraiment dans la vidéo !
Ce gaillard-là, avec ses 1m85 et sa grande gueule, je l'ai vu CHIALER après avoir passé une semaine complète de galères et l'impossibilité de livrer ses clients ni même de récupérer les données sur son disque dur...


Comme quoi... quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas...


----------



## Djinn (13 Mars 2005)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> - Pour seconder mon iMac G5 acheté en octobre, j'achète un ibook sur l'apple store et on me promet une dizaine de jours de délai. Ok.
> 
> - J'appelle le SAV pour le probleme de bruit de l'iMac, de plus en plus irrégulier et insupportable, et j'évoque la température très élevée. On décide que j'attends l'arrivée de l'iBook, pour m'éviter d'être privé d'ordinateur pendant la réparation.
> 
> ...



desole les gars mais, j'ai eu apeu pres les meme aventures que mickeyclub
C'EST PAS UNE QUESTION DE MALCHANCE

j'ai simplement remarque une chute de qualite chez apple depuis 1998 (mon g3 beige marche encore nikel et puis apres c'est de la m...)
apple a misé sur le design, le probleme c'est qu'on a besoin d'ordi pour bosser, pas pour frimer (en ce qui me concerne)

franchement super OS mais pour le reste....
mon ibook g3= carte mere cramee
mon ibook g4= lecteur DVD mort, 1 mois en reparation (dont 3 semaines d'attente dans les ateliers en hollande avec en prime des rayures sur le capot de ma machine...allez expliquer ca a apple
 
mon imacG5 et son super pixel mort etincellant au mileu de l'ecran
je passe les details

mickeyclub tu n'es pas seul !
steve arrete de te foutre de la g... de tes clients, pc ca pousse tres fort, man !

en tout cas pour finir j'ai pete un cable sur la hotline apple suite au retard de mon ibook g4, apple m'a accorde 130¤ de bon d'achat sur le prochain article (ca fait 2 mois maintenant, j'ai appele 10 fois car ils sont amnesiques, mais je lacherai PAS ils vont me l'envoyer ma reduc


----------



## Bat-Mac (13 Mars 2005)

D'accord avec Djinn sur une chose que tout le monde constate : le design et les effets d'annonce prennent parfois le pas sur la qualité et la robustesse réelle du matos.
D'ailleurs, je travaille souvent avec quelqu'un qui a la meilleure attitude (me semble-t-il) pour bosser : privilégier l'avant-dernière gamme, ou en tous cas les dernières améliorations d'une gamme arrivée à sont zénith. Mais éviter de se laisser prendre au piège des nouveautés clinquantes qu'on adopte plus pour être le premier que par réel besoin..  Enfin, faut pas généraliser non plus, évidemment.

Il n'empêche : je suis content d'avoir acheté mon premier PowerBook maintenant : il semble costaud et c'est globalement une amélioration d'un truc qui marchait bien, plutôt qu'une nouveauté complète. Le PowerBook G5, ça m'intéresse assez peu finalement.

On verra dans 2 ans, en ce qui me concerne...   

Maintenant, je trouve qu'il y a du laisser-aller du côté des dalles, apparemment...


----------



## JPTK (13 Mars 2005)

Djinn a dit:
			
		

> apple a misé sur le design, le probleme c'est qu'on a besoin d'ordi pour bosser, pas pour frimer (en ce qui me concerne)



Nan nan, moi j'ai un mac juste pour frimer.   

Et ?


Mais encore ?


Tout le monde nous CASSE LES COUILLES pour baisser les prix, Apple le fait, en baissant probablement la qualité aussi et maintenant vous venez pleurer....  :rateau: 

Bah voilà, on a des mac au prix des PC mais on a du matos qui équivaut au prix.

Mais bon, perso c'est mon 2e mac, mon père en a 4, et puis voilà, ils tournent tous comme des horloges. Après les ibooks... quant au imac G5... pas mieux   J'ai plus de 10 macs autour de moi, plus ou moins proche, et pas un n'a un problème, rien que dalle, pas de pixels morts nada....

Quant à ton pixel vert mort, rien à voir avec apple, rien à voir avec la qualité, rien à voir tout court.... ça arrive tout le temps, tous les jours, toutes les minutes et pourtant 98 % des gens n'en ont pas et ouai. :rateau: Là par contre on peut fustiger la politique d'apple qui stipule qu'il faut avoir 8 pixels morts pour que la dalle soit changée.


----------

